# abfallende Kante



## blubber (23. Juli 2003)

Hi,

ich hab grad ein mehr oder weniger grosses Problem. Und zwar geht es um folgendes Bild:





Ihr müsst euch das so vorstellen, es liegen zwei Flächen übereinander, erst die blaue, dann nochmal eine weisse, was man durch den schlagschatten ja erkennt. Ich würde das gerne so darstellen, dass die oberste, weisse Fläche über eine graue Schiene per Schraube an die darunterliegende, blaue Fläche angeschraubt ist.

Momentan sieht es meiner Meinung nach aber so aus, als würde die Schiene in der Luft schweben. Ich hab auch der Schiene mal einen Schlagschatten verpasst, aber irgendwie sieht das genauso komisch aus.





Hoffe, mir kann jemand helfen 

bye


----------



## Thomas Lindner (23. Juli 2003)

Versuchs mal beim zweitem (obersten Objekt) mit dem Ebenenstil "Schein nach innen". Spiel einwenig mit den Werten rum!


----------



## blubber (23. Juli 2003)

Hi,

ich weis nicht, hab mal verschiedene Sachen probiert, aber irgendwie kommt nie etwas gescheites bei raus. Hier mal das, was ich am besten fand, aber trotzdem hängt das Teil doch noch in der Luft !?






Ich denke, am besten würde es aussehen, wenn die Schiene an der rot markierten Stelle eine Art "Satz nach unten" macht, sozusagen auf der daunterliegende Ebene aufliegt....Die Frage ist, wie man das hinbekommt.

bye


----------



## Philip Kurz (23. Juli 2003)

Meinst du vllt. sowas ?

So macht aber der Schlagschatten von Ebene1 Probleme. Und...
...Toll siehts ja nicht gerade aus


----------



## Philip Kurz (23. Juli 2003)

Sorry Mods


----------



## nanda (23. Juli 2003)

Ich würde das Problem nicht in der Schiene sehen, sondern vielmehr in der weißen Fläche, die unter der Schiene liegt.

Die Schiene soll doch direkt auf dem blauen Rahmen aufliegen oder unter dem Rahmen sein. Richtig? Wo soll denn dann eigentlich der Schlagschatten von der weißen Fläche herkommen? Wie muss ich mir das Gebilde vorstellen, wenn ich es mit einem 3D-Prog gemacht hätte?

Der Schlagschatten ist imo völlig fehl am Platz. Probier´s mal ohne.


----------



## pReya (23. Juli 2003)

So ??


----------



## nanda (23. Juli 2003)

@dJ-sTyLeZ

Nee, kann nicht sein. Blubber meinte bestimmt ein Knick in der Schiene und nicht im Rahmen. Der Rahmen ist ja - perspektivisch betrachtet - die unterste Ebene. Wenn diese noch eine Vertiefung hat, passt das ganze gar nicht mehr.

Den Absatz müsste Blubber recht einfach hinbekommen, wenn er die Vorgehensweise wie bei der Absenkung für die Schraube übernimmt.


----------



## blubber (23. Juli 2003)

Hi Nanda,

dass die weisse Fläche keinen Schlagschatten besitzt hatte ich auch probiert, blos geht dann der 3d effekt komplett verloren, und alles sieht so aufeinandergeklatscht aus !?





Wie du sagtest, eine Art knick nach unten in der Schiene wäre wohl ideal. Das ist das Beste, was ich hinbekommen hab, aber ein echter Knick ist das glaub auch nicht....






zumal ein richtiger Knick ja eckig ist, und nicht so rund.


----------



## nanda (23. Juli 2003)

@blubber
1.
In Deinem letzten Posting fehlt ja wieder der Schatten der Schiene. Den hattest Du aber in Deinem letzten Posting (Roter Kringel-Bild) doch schon recht gut hinbekommen. Der muss wieder her.

2.
Die Absenkung der Schraube solltest Du nicht vergrößern, sondern nur die Vorgehensweise analog anwenden, so dass der Knick der Schiene so erscheint wie der obere linke Teil der Absenkung.


----------



## blubber (23. Juli 2003)

so in etwa?







Trifft die Sache bis jetzt glaub am besten, aber ist das optisch auch korrekt?


----------



## Thomas Lindner (23. Juli 2003)

Ich habe das jetzt mal *auf die Schnelle* probiert, ohne wirklich auf Details zu achten.

( Sorry, der eine Schatten (neue Ebene Schwarz/weichgezeichnet) geht in die falsche Richtung )

Evtl solltest Du "Reliefs" statt mit Ebenenstil mit dem Renderingflter machen...

N.S.. Bin persönlich nicht zufrieden mit meinem Ergebnis...


----------



## Philip Kurz (23. Juli 2003)

Ich kann der Sache nicht mehr ganz folgen. 

Bin schonmal auf das fertige Bild gespannt, postest du es dann nochmal blubber ?

/edit
Dank blubber's neuem Bild weiß ich jetzt endlich was gemeint ist 
Nur bei der Schraube müsstest du jetzt noch das Highlight ändern, oder ?


----------



## nanda (23. Juli 2003)

Das Bild von Thomas L. ist doch nicht verkehrt und Du brauchst keinen Knick in der Leiste.

Bei dem Bild bekommt man den Eindruck, dass die weiße Ebene ganz unten ist, die Ebene mit dem grauen Rahmen ist direkt darüber (deshalb Ebeneneffekt "abgeflachte Kante und Relief" und *kein* Schlagschatten, da das Profil zu flach ist) und die blaue Leiste am Schluss draufgesetzt (ebenfalls Ebeneneffekt "abgeflachte Kante und Reflief", leichter Schatten nach unten auf den Rahmen und eine Reflexion nach oben).

Das Tüpfelchen auf dem i dürfte jetzt noch ein etwas größerer Schlagschatten auf der weißen Fläche sein, da diese Ebene ein Stück tiefer sein muss als der blaue Rahmen.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (23. Juli 2003)

Leider noch nicht 100% aber mal ein anderer Ansatz...


----------



## babone (24. Juli 2003)

Hallo ! 

Ich habe es auch mal versucht! Hab dein Bild als Vorlage genommen ,weil ich zu faul war ! 

Erstmal hab ich ein Auswahl erstellt ca 10 px - Weiche auswahlkante soweit es geht ,wird ziemlich Oval . Diese mit bischen dunklerem Grau  gefüllt !(Alles über der nicht vorhandenen Kante )
Auf der selben Ebene : 
-Auswahl mit weicher Auswahlkante(1px), die selbe breite wie der Schlagschatten der weissen Fläche und mit diesem Grau(838484) gefüllt
-Diese Ebene dann mit Gaußischer Weichzechner (ca.0,7)und Verblassen auf Farbig nachbelichten bearbeitet! Ebenendeckkraft auf 70% ,Strg + Klick auf die Ebene,Auswahl umgekehrt und delete.Ebene noch kopiert,fast fertig! 
Und dann noch den Teil von der Leiste wo auf der blauen Fläche liegt von der Höhe her bischen verkleinert !Der Teil liegt ja tiefer als der Rest also erscheint es für das Auge ein bischen kleiner oder nicht?!
Habe ziemlich unsauber gearbeitet! Geht bestimmt viel besser!!

Gruss

Babone


----------



## nanda (24. Juli 2003)

Zumindest ist das Bild jetzt in sich stimmig.


----------



## blubber (24. Juli 2003)

Hallo, 
erstmal vielen Dank für die ganzen Tips von euch !
Ok, mit den Vorschlägen, welche bei den Bildern mit der blauen Schiene zu sehen sind, kann ich mich noch nicht so recht anfreunden. Das wirkt optisch ja grad in die andere Richtung, sprich, die Schiene hängt links in der Luft, und ist dann rechts auf einer grauen Schiene, welche erhoben ist, angeschraubt.

Hab mal versucht ein paar Sachen umzusetzten (hab deine Anleitung, babone, leider nicht komplett realisieren können, da ich net alles gecheckt hab *g*), und dabei kam folgendes raus:






Verbesserungsvorschläge?
Optisch müsste es doch korrekt sein, wenn man sich vorstellt, das Licht kommt von links oben !?

bye


----------



## nanda (24. Juli 2003)

Die Kante ist zu dunkel gestaltet und wirkt deshalb zu hart und nicht mehr realistisch.

Und wegen dem Beispiel mit der blauen Schiene. Klar, dass die Schiene links in der Luft hängt, da von den Ebenen her die weiße Fläche ganz unten ist, darauf liegt der Rahmen und darüber befindet sich die Schiene. Also in sich und von der Ansicht her logisch.

In Deinem Fall liegt halt die Schiene auf der weißen Fläche auf, weil der Rahmen ganz unten ist. Ich würde trotzdem den Schlagschatten von der weißen Fläche entfernen. Sieht für mich wie ein Stück Papier aus, dass ein paar Millimeter über dem Rahmen schwebt. In meinen Augen müsste dies jedoch die Schiene verhindern. Probiers doch mal mit einem anderen Ebeneneffekt (z.B. Abgeflachte Kante und Relief). Aber vielleicht habe ich auch nur eine andere Vorstellung von der ganzen Geschichte.


----------



## blubber (24. Juli 2003)

Hmm...ok, irgendwann bekomm ich das schon noch hin 
Also, hier mal mit abgeflachte Kanten & Relief:






nicht berauschend oder?

Hab mal noch die psd File geuppt, falls es doch noch jemand versuchen möchte...würde mich freuen.

http://ncd10.spencer.netclusive.de/temp/tutorials.psd

bye


----------



## blubber (24. Juli 2003)

Hmm..anstatt dem ovalen Schatten jetzt vielleicht noch ein gerader ? Bzw. den Schatten nicht so gleichmässig über die Kante laufen lassen...sieht etwas komisch aus oder?
Aber der hinuntergedrückte Teil der Schiene sieht doch garnet schlecht aus.....

*edit*
huch, wo ist denn dein Beitrag hinverschwunden?


----------



## nanda (24. Juli 2003)

Sorry blubber. Ich hatte gerade mein Posting gelöscht. Hier nochmal mein Versuch.

BTW, der ovale Schatten kommt von dem Form des Profils. Das Profil ist doch ausgehend Deinen Reflexionen in der Mitte etwas erhaben. Wird ein derartiges Profil gebogen, kann imo kein gerader Schatten entstehen.


----------



## blubber (24. Juli 2003)

Ja, aber wieso entsteht LINKS von der Abknickstelle ein Schatten? Da scheint doch im Grunde direkt das Licht drauf, und dort ist nichts, was einen Schatten werfen könnte !?


----------



## nanda (24. Juli 2003)

Alter Meckersack. 

Ich fahr gleich zum Baumarkt und klopf mir ein Stück Blech zurecht.

Ich denke, richtig wäre es, die Reflexion auf der Schiene zu verändern. Aber eben nicht geradlinig.


----------



## blubber (24. Juli 2003)

> Ich fahr gleich zum Baumarkt und klopf mir ein Stück Blech zurecht.


Hehe, ok, mach dann bitte ein Foto und poste es 
Also gut, ich werd da noch ein wenig rumprobieren. Sollte ich noch etwas brauchbares zustande bringen, kann ich es ja nochmal posten, bzw. falls von euch noch jemand was zaubert 
Ansonten nochmals vielen Dank an, besonders @ nanda 

bye


----------



## babone (29. Juli 2003)

Hallo ! Habe es mal versucht ! Ich glaube, wenn du noch bischen rumprobierst, kommt schon was verwertbares raus !  

Sorry wegen der Anleitung   , bin noch nicht so geübt in erklären!

Hier das PSD

Gruss Babone


----------



## chillibiggi (29. Juli 2003)

So, hab mich auch mal daran versucht - das ist dabei rausgekommen


----------



## nanda (29. Juli 2003)

@babone
Da wird sich blubber aber freuen. Zu recht.


----------



## blubber (29. Juli 2003)

Öhm, na klar 
Danke Leute !


----------



## Thomas Darimont (29. Juli 2003)

Servus!

Wie schaut das aus:

Gruß Tom


----------



## Philip Kurz (29. Juli 2003)

Babone's toppt bis jetzt alles (meiner Meinung nach) *PSDrunterlad*


----------



## nanda (29. Juli 2003)

Würd´ ich auch sagen.

Der Clou liegt in der Gestaltung des Knicks und des Schattens, den der Knick auf dem eingelassenen Stück verursacht. Man braucht eben nur die entsprechende Vorstellungskraft. Und der eine hat sie und der andere eben nicht. Aber niemand ist vollkommen.


----------



## babone (30. Juli 2003)

Oh !! Danke!  
Ich war eigentlich bischen unsicher, weil es echt einige Möglichkeiten gibt sowas zu machen! Auch wie weit das Teil nach innen geknickt ist usw. 

Hier noch eine wo ich dann doch verworfen hatte!

Gruss Babone!

PSD


----------

